# An engineer's Christmas Game



## MA_PE (Dec 23, 2010)

Have fun.

Santa Kicker


----------



## Charlrgs (Dec 23, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Have fun.
> Santa Kicker


Its blocked on the work computer... :bawling:


----------



## gt2004 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just found out what I'll be doing while waiting for exam results.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 23, 2010)

Level 7.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh man. I have no idea why that's so fun...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 23, 2010)

Just finished! 

Time 2491742 (Kinda ran errands and did house work half way through  )

598 Santas x 10000 (poor Santa!)

Resources used 8471742


----------



## Dleg (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm stuck on level 35 - the snowman.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 23, 2010)

Got it. Finished with 619 Santas used, time 2430517

Resourced used: 8620517


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2010)

wow, Ican't get past 17.

was I supposed to be shopping?


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 23, 2010)

I used 839 santas... mostly because my son was watching and thought it was really fun to see the Santas fly like crash dummies...


----------



## envirotex (Dec 23, 2010)

Level 23...


----------



## Dleg (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm getting better, but level 35 keeps nailing me. The only "strategy" I have found so far is to get the small snowball in the chimney first, and then just pound in the Santas until one finally goes through, but that eats up a lot of Santas....


----------



## Supe (Dec 23, 2010)

705 Santas used, could have knocked off a hundred of those or so on the snowman one.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 24, 2010)

Got the snowman now: Get the medium ball in the chimney, all by itself, then fire away all your Santas off screen until there are none left. If you then hit the medium ball 2-3 times, hard, it will roll away and get stuck between the chimney and ramp. It doesn't work if there are any Santa's piled up at the ramp. I've been able to do this with about ~50 Santas three times now.

(hey, they're making us work on Christmas Eve, why not?)


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 24, 2010)

I was able to pile Santas behind either the big or medium snow ball (I forget which) and ramrod that sucker off the chimney. Screw strategy. Sometimes brute force works better in this game.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 25, 2010)

^I got it to work once that way, after close to 75 santas, but 19 out of 20 times the big or little ball would just get stuck in the chimney with the other ball firmly wedged against it, leaving me screwed.


----------



## xsciencex (Dec 25, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Have fun.
> Santa Kicker


Nice..thanks


----------



## Dleg (Dec 26, 2010)

358 Santas...

Time: 1365389

Resource used: 4945389


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 26, 2010)

where do you get the stats? I haven't finished yet and I'll bet I used 1000 santas.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 26, 2010)

At the end of the game. Level 36 is the last one, I think. (and it's easy)

I've been enjoying Turbo Santa today. The best I can get is around 155,000 feet, or about half what it takes to get onto the high score board.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 26, 2010)

Time: 2908455

Santas: 711 x 10000

Resources used 10018455

I have no idea if that's good or complete crap.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 26, 2010)

If you look at the high scores, it's by resourced used. The top scores are in the 200,000-300,000 range. You're in the 10,000,000 range. My best was in the 5,000,000 range. I am not even sure how that is scored - I think it is a combination of the santas you use (times some factor) plus the time. So, less santas and faster = better score.

Geeze I am useless today...


----------

